# Phrag vampire slayer from chuck acker deflasked



## troy (May 20, 2015)

Culture tips anybody please


----------



## troy (May 21, 2015)

I can't delete this dammit!!! Aaarrggghhh


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2015)

Why?


----------



## troy (May 21, 2015)

I think It would be more attractive with a different title, these seedlings are phenominal, I'm gonna take progression pics


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2015)

Then you have to bribe an Admin.


----------



## troy (May 21, 2015)

I'd just like some culture advice


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2015)

beautiful seedlings...however they seem to be overpotted. i would have probably put the whole flask into one of those round pots.


----------



## e-spice (May 23, 2015)

Justin said:


> beautiful seedlings...however they seem to be overpotted. i would have probably put the whole flask into one of those round pots.



Those are nice looking seedlings. I would agree with Justin though, I would have potted them in something much smaller. For whatever reason, little phrags (and other little orchids) seem to like to be very close to one another when they're fresh out of the flask.


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

Update


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

These are defenitely alot bigger than they appear in these pictures, I'd like to say thanks to chuck acker for the great flask!!!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 22, 2015)

Seems to me to be growing well... congratulations I must admit that I had my doubts... amongst other things your media looks too dry, but then again... I water perhaps too heavily....


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

They grow very wet and warm, there is alot of media in the pots, the bottom half stays pretty much dripping wet, I have 4 ultrasonic humidifiers and 2 powerful fans that are on 24 hours a day


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok, so it was just the photos that looked dryish. All my phrags (ex caudatum etc) are dripping wet and grow nicely along flowering regularly. Growing from flasks is a great way of paph/phrag growing, the only thing is that you get too many of them which may be difficult to get rid of (for several reasons)


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

Very true, the benefit is seiing the growing patterns of all the seedlings and knowing at least one of them will bloom


----------



## Achamore (Sep 22, 2015)

So what is the cross..?


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

The cross is cocianum x sargentianum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2015)

??  ???


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

Why the quandry concern?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2015)

What is Phrag cocianum?


----------



## trdyl (Sep 22, 2015)

NYEric said:


> What is Phrag cocianum?



I think he meant Phrag caricinum.


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

Oops, thanks trdyl


----------

